# need crew for this thursday



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

either bay or close offshore depends on weather, split expenses need no more than two! not sure where I will leave from depends on if its offshore or bay. if you have god bay spots and just need a ri4e lets go!

8326613028 be sure to leave a message


----------

